

Ask HN: Anyone else seeing Anonymous flyers posted today? - turoczy

I was walking around southwest Portland today and every telephone pole had a flyer from Anonymous ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/turoczy/5996008552/ ) posted on it.<p>I'm wondering if this is an isolated incident, only happening in PDX, or if others have encountered these flyers?
======
turoczy
There's a thread over on reddit tracking Portland sightings now.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/j58hl/anyone_else_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/j58hl/anyone_else_seeing_anonymous_flyers_posted_around/)

I've also heard from someone in Spokane.

------
ewams
I am in West End Dallas and there is one on my hotel. Different text but same
website.

------
brmj
I've seen one of a different design in a small town in Ohio since earlier this
week. Interesting.

